

Java decides to go with single arrow for closures - tomeast
http://mail.openjdk.java.net/pipermail/lambda-dev/2011-September/004021.html

======
axiak
They claim that it's not what others are doing, but coffeescript is doing it,
and it's quite possible that ECMAScript will get it in the future.

~~~
prodigal_erik
Haskell does it, apparently choosing \x -> y from Miranda's type signatures
over ML's fn x => y. Of course, Haskell proceeds to x <\- y -< z and then
starts to go a bit peculiar.

<http://www.haskell.org/haskellwiki/Arrow>

------
vladsanchez
Dont care about Java. Hate it.

